# Misting cooling system



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

Does anyone have any experience with this

http://www.lcsupply.com/store/product.cfm?detail=2044&frameDraw=no










Ocean Breeze Animal Cooling System

Good, Bad, so so?????


Since it is just the beginning of June and we've already hit the lower 90's, I have already become concerned with cooling the kennel.

Cray


----------



## Ducks and Dogs (May 12, 2003)

I have been curious about this product as well.

Anyone with info :?:


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

I installed mist system for my sister at her home in AZ and it is great as long as the humidity is low. When it is too humid, there is no real cooling effect and youjust feel sticky. A bit better if it is breezy.

So in answer to the question, great when the relitive humidity low. If it is high, a big fan seems to help along with the system.

GD


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

*Soaker hose*

Ive got a soaker hose running on top of the kennels,with a 50" fan on a timer(11 am till 6 pm).The soaker hose works good...but it promotes green algae to form on the igloos and cement.I only use the hose in Aug,Sept.....when its reeeeeeeally hot.100-105 degrees.The dogs seem to enjoy the relief.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2005)

Also helped install one of those for my Mom in Arizona. Runs along her porch overhang. As the post above was saying they work great with low-humidity. I know I sat under it for a few hours after installing it. Cool relief.


----------

